

Supersonic jet to have windowless cabin - purge
http://www.spikeaerospace.com/blog/2014-02-supersonic-jet-to-have-windowless-cabin/

======
byoung2
When plasma screens first came out 10 years ago, I had a similar idea for a
restaurant. Instead of buying or renting an expensive location with a great
view, you could rent a cheaper place and put HD flat screens edge to edge on
all the walls. Then you could have a different scene every day, adding
ambiance on a budget. Now that thin and even flexible screens are common and
cheap, has anyone done this?

------
blueskin_
Amazing.

I have wondered about why planes have windows before - sure, it's nice to look
out on takeoff and landing, but I'd rather have a cheaper flight that's
otherwise the same but without windows.

------
PhantomGremlin
Another way for the top 0.01% of the top 1% to spend their money. Wikipedia
claims 12 to 18 passengers, target cost of $60 to $80 million.

Wiki also claims: "If produced, it would allow long flights for business and
private travelers, such as from New York City to London, to take only three to
four hours instead of six to seven."

All that expense just so the mega-rich can save 3 hours traveling from NYC to
London. They wouldn't want to be caught dead in a Gulfstream G650, which fast
cruises at a mere Mach 0.90.

Nothing to see here for most people. And, IMO, it shouldn't be an
"aspirational" goal for anyone. This is an obscene waste of resources and is
nothing more than willy-waving for oligarchs and sociopaths.

